# Qué hay de nuevo, vieja?



## Hausmeister

Me gustaría saber como se dice ' Qué hay de nuevo, vieja' en alemán?
Podría decirle a una mujer ' Was geht, alter?' 

Gracias!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sería: Was gibt's Neues, Alte?
O bien: Wie geht's, Alte?
"Alter" es la forma masculina.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Captain Lars

"Was geht, Alter," aun dirigiéndose a una persona del sexo femenino, parece usarse en el registro vulgar de jóvenes más o menos perjudicados.

No obstante, susanainboqueixon tiene toda la razón con su afirmación. Nadie debería hablar así.

Cabe añadir que "Alter" y "Alte" son bastante ofensivos.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Gracias, Captain Lars - ich merk' schon, ich bin alt geworden.


----------



## Captain Lars

De nada. De todos modos, "Alter", cuando va dirigido a una mujer, es falso. No obstante, me parecía justo mencionar que sí se puede oírlo en las escuelas.


----------



## Minu_minu

No creo que haya una equivalencia literal con la palabra "vieja".

En sudamérica llaman "vieja" a cualquier mujer (aunque tenga 25 años) es una forma coloquial tipo "tia" "colega" 

Quizá lo traduciría como "Was ist los???" o alguna variante que signifique qué tal de forma coloquial/ callejera en alemán.


----------

